# problema con el stk 084



## sergiox (Ago 16, 2007)

hola amigos!!Les paso a comentar mi problema:
Me arme un amplificador con un stk 084 de 50w rms lo tengo alimentado como dice el datasheet del fabricante +/- 35v con una corriente de 3 A , el problema proviene en la señal de salida cuando le inyecto audio este mismo sale con ruido mezclado , es un ruido minucioso pero molesto en fin. lo he probado sin inyectarle señal y no detecto ningun ruido electrico en la salida del parlante  porque he pensado que quizas seria un problema de masa o tension continua, pero ya comprobe que no es eso . El sonido en la salida se comporta como si fuera  una pequeña saturacion aun cuando la señal de audio inyectada es muy pequeña , osea que satura igual al maximo y al minimo de volume . 
Necesitaria que me den su opinion a este tema asi quizas me ayuden a solucionar este problema
Gracias!!!!


----------



## zopilote (Ago 20, 2007)

De seguro confundiste está resistencia. Si es así cambiala.

---------------
   zopilote


----------



## sergiox (Ago 21, 2007)

hola: le hice una repasada a todos los componentes y esta todo ok! lo que descubri que me parece que pueda ser un problema es el transformador .  midiendo la continua me falta 1 volt por rama osea que tendria +/-34 vdc  . ahora una pregunta seria .. podra ser eso ? o quizas tenga que jugar con el valor de la resistesncia que me mencionas aunque lo dudo . y la otra pregunta seria  la siguiente . tengo un transformador de 35+35v ac  para probarlo con este stk ,la cuestion seria que voy a tener una tension rectificada de +/-50vdc  y estaria en el limite del rango de voltage que admite este integrado  osea , el datasheet indica que admite ese voltaje pero yo tengo duda de que se queme el integrado por estar tan al limite de voltaje . la cuestion a todo esto es no se si intentarlo?? yo lo digo para no comprar otro transformador al divino boton y despues quizas si no es eso que me quede archivado en el armario


----------



## zopilote (Ago 22, 2007)

Si todo esta bien,  pasa  que te han engañado, y el Integrado que te vendieron es una falsificación.


----------



## sergiox (Ago 22, 2007)

Como me puedo dar cuenta si es trucho entonces???


----------



## zopilote (Ago 22, 2007)

la única manera es destruyendo el amplificador y verlo por dentro. O sino vuelve a  revisar  con este nuevo esquema.


----------



## treblo (Abr 9, 2009)

hola mieren tengo en mi casa un amplificador armado con un stk 025 no creo que se siga haciendo ese amplificador lo armo un familiar hace mucho pero me gustaria armarlo para ver como suena la cosa es que ya ta montado pero no se cuales son la entrada y salida y por donde va la alimentacion :S si alguien consigue el datasheet porque no lo encuentro o tiene idea de como es o tiene diagramas por favor que los suba o que me expliquen como es 
gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 9, 2009)

Hola.
Mira aquí: http://www.datasheetarchive.com/dow...pdf-datasheets/Datasheets-112/DSAP0045400.pdf

descarga  de Download PDF Datasheet 
Es del circuito integrado ECG1090 que reemplaza al STK025, ahí encontrarás el circuito que buscas.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## treblo (Abr 10, 2009)

Muchas gracias por el datasheet  era el que estaba buscando ahora veo de ver las entradas y salidas y la alimentacion y vemos que onda 
una pregunta este integrado funcuina con +-12 porque no lo veo en el datasheet cual es el menor valor de tension con el que funciona es para ver si el integrado anda nada mas 
gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 10, 2009)

Hola. 
En la hoja de dato dice que es de +/- 24V.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## treblo (Abr 10, 2009)

tenes toda la razon no me di cuenta gracias elaficionado


----------



## winter (Mar 2, 2010)

hola sergiox, fijate si el circuito impreso de la fuente tiene alguna pista cortada, estos tipos de amplificadores y la fuente te conviene montarlos sobre placas de circuito impreso de fibra, porque es muy resistente.


----------



## electromecanico (May 2, 2011)

alguien tiene el pcb para este integrado ya que compre en una chatarrera un trafo y dicipadores con dos de estos integrados y los quiero armar


----------

